# Charles " chas " wilson's ginger ale bottle - toronto



## RCO (Sep 30, 2012)

found this bottle yesterday , unfortuently its broken but i still though it was interesting enough to bring home for further examination . i found it a bit further south than where i normally look for bottles , in some bush along a dirt road in Oro medonte township south of Orillia , Ontario . 
 the bottle is for Wilson's ginger ale of Toronto . i've found a few of there more common 30 oz ginger ale bottles from 60's - 70's era  before but not one with the markings this one had . 

 along the neck  it says " Chas Wilson Limited " 

 on the base Charles Wilson Limited , Toronto , Ontario -  contents 30 oz

 just wondered if anyone has seen this bottle before and its age range ?


----------



## RCO (Sep 30, 2012)

the base


----------



## Erik T (Oct 4, 2012)

It looks like a paper label so id say 30s-40s, a lot of Toronto companies around this time used that style ("family/picnic size" as they advertised it), it wouldnt be worth much unless it had the label. Okeefe and canada dry used bottles very similar around that time.


----------



## The Can Kid (Oct 5, 2012)

Charles Wilson was a rather large Toronto bottler. His company produced several bottles and syphons. They were founded sometime in the late 1800s or early 1900s. Most of their bottles had paper labels.

 Like Erik said, it's probably a common one, though I haven't seen one in that size.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Oct 13, 2012)

Charles Wilson Ltd. lasted into at least the late 1980s, maybe even into the 1990s. During the 1980s, the company was contracted to bottle pop for the Becker's variety store chain in Ontario.


----------

